# Time for a change.. RS or R8?



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi All,

I will have owned my TT 4 years in November, the longest I have had a car, I am feeling the need for a change. Coupled with one of my brothers having a motorcycle accident recently (before the non bikers start, he was stationary and a car hit him from behind), its time to hang up my biking gear.

So, I am now thinking the only two cars I would consider going for are the RS TT or an R8. I am hoping to test drive both soon, then I can weigh up the running costs of each etc.. before making the jump. Just wondered if anyone else has made the change over, pluses/minuses of an RS and the R8?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If I'm brutally honest, I don't think an RSTT would feel special or different enough as you've already got a TT.

GIven those options, I'd go R8.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> If I'm brutally honest, I don't think an RSTT would feel special or different enough as you've already got a TT.
> 
> GIven those options, I'd go R8.


+1


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

For image, style & that V8 grunt it would have to be the R8, however for performance, giggles & running costs you'd struggle to beat the TTRS.

Very different cars in very different leagues as the R8 is in 911, Fezz, GT-R & Lambo country, whereas the TTRS is in Boxter/Cayman, Focus RS & Scooby Cosworth territory. New list price for the R8 is double what you'd pay for a new TTRS.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

R8 for me too, just for the pure design

bet the rstt would be bonkers on speed though, but the R8 is no slouch and will have a soundtrack


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the replies gents.

I am looking to spend circa £50k, so it will be either a brand new RS or 07 plate (ish) R8. I am taking my time, reading up on the pro's and con's, seems the R8 has clutch problems and also carbon build up - as suffered by the RS4 which I believe has the same engine?

This video was interesting to see (yes I know its a V10, cant find one of V8 against RS) - 




I am working this weekend, but hope to get out next weekend on some test drives. I am going to be cheeky and see if I can have each car for a day, to see how I get on with them. Not sure they will do it, but I am spending a wedge of cash and want to be sure I make the right choice, I know I was able to do this with previous cars, so will chance my arm.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if you want performance RS, driving experience R8.

Problem is both with "feel" from the inside like your existing TT. 
I'd look to try a 911 and or a GTR, both have that feel good factor.
Also depends if you can live with only two seats.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've done the Porsche thing, I found the interior very boring and it just didn't give me the smile the TT did, hence going back to a TT. People have said 'oh but it was only a boxster s', it wasnt the perfomance that I was bored with - though I can still remember the dealers face after he test drove my chipped MkI TT, he was surprised by its performance. Maybe I am a badge snob, but I wouldn't have the Nissan - plus a sales guy at work has one.

I think the title of my thread is a bit misleading, when I say time for a change, I mean vehicle wise and not total change. I know the RS and the R8 to some extent, will be similar to what I have, but I like that. But what they will have is more power :twisted: With my motorbike going, I guess thats exactly what I am looking for.

Re the two seats, I dont have a problem with it at the moment, my last three cars have been two seaters. So until the other half gets twitchy about babies, I can have a play toy for now.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

loving the video clip and the jump

the r8 has more sense of occasion and special feel factor IMO

but i can understand your thoughts on new rs vs 4 year old R8


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> For image, style & that V8 grunt it would have to be the R8, however for performance, giggles & running costs you'd struggle to beat the TTRS.
> 
> Very different cars in very different leagues as the R8 is in 911, Fezz, *GT-R* & Lambo country, whereas the TTRS is in Boxter/Cayman, Focus RS & Scooby Cosworth territory. New list price for the R8 is double what you'd pay for a new TTRS.


Careful the TTRS boys might not like that statement lol  But to be fair you can get a GTR for around £38k nowadays... Blistering performance but in the end of the day it's still a Nissan inside...

There's a V10 R8 too which in my opinion is THE one to go for...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Not driven either, but from what I've heard, there is little between them in terms of performance in every-day conditions.

I think it comes down to the type of person you are. If you want to be seen and go for flare then go for the R8, if you don't really have the desire to be seen then go for the TT-RS.

If it was me, I'd drool over the R8 and probably almost buy one, but then just get the RS (but then I'd probably go for the same age as the R8 I was previously looking at and spend the money on something else).


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I would take a TT RS over any "R8" 24/7.
A step up from a TT RS would be the 2012 Nissan GT-R it wipe the floor with any R8.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks again for the replies and thoughts.

I popped into my local dealer yesterday, they are arranging for an R8 to be brought over from another dealership for me to test drive on Tuesday. They dont currently have an RS for me to test drive, so suggested I try finding another one local and test driving it before I get in the R8. So today I am off to another local dealer, that has an RS and an R8, so hoping to get out in both today!

I am still very open minded about both cars and it looks like it will come down to how I feel driving them. Running costs etc.. dont seem too be too far apart, from what I have been reading.

GTR is a big no no for me, I can't see myself ever buying a Nissan (*N*ow *I*n *S*ome *S*h*tty *A*utomobile *N*ightmare)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> Thanks again for the replies and thoughts.
> 
> I popped into my local dealer yesterday, they are arranging for an R8 to be brought over from another dealership for me to test drive on Tuesday. They dont currently have an RS for me to test drive, so suggested I try finding another one local and test driving it before I get in the R8. So today I am off to another local dealer, that has an RS and an R8, so hoping to get out in both today!
> 
> ...


Your loss :lol: Not sure i get your last comment though :? You'll probably find any Nissan to be far more reliable than it's European counterparts.

I guess it depends on your budget though as i said previously. The TTRS would out perform the R8 but it is still just a TT, whereas the R8 is in the Supercar bracket which is a far more desirable place to be. Horses for courses though & i'll wave as i go by 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > For image, style & that V8 grunt it would have to be the R8, however for performance, giggles & running costs you'd struggle to beat the TTRS.
> ...


Assuming the o/p means the V8 R8 as if the V10 is an option then it should be a no brainer.

Not getting the dig at Nissan though :? It's no Bentley inside a GT-R i'll grant you, but they're as well equiped & put together as any Audi or BMW i've ever owned & certainly alot more reliable from my experiences.

Very different starting price points between the R8 & GT-R. The GT-R's that are now approaching 3yrs old & up for sale around the mid £30K's, where only low £50K's new. The R8's that are now 3yrs old & around the £50K mark were north of £85K new.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Personally if it's a choice between an RS and an R8 V8 then for me RS, if R8 V10 is an option then V10 all the way!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had a TTRS and an R8 V8 for a couple of days each and the problem with both of them is that actually, you can't use the extra performance on public roads. The TTRS is genuinely no faster than my TDi on public roads.

People look at you in a TT. Only the true TT cogniecenti know the difference between a TT and TTRS, so that would be much the same.

People STARE at you in an R8. It's a completely different experience. If you're OK living in a goldfish bowl, the R8 is a very different thing to be in on the public roads. The R8 is a very special drive. When you do accellerate, it's instant and brutal. I dread to think what the V10 is like given how scary the V8 is.

Running costs will be roughly double that of a TTRS according to Audi.

I'm after a "special" car myself. I keep looking at R8's, but then I look at 2006 registered Gallardo's and that's a whole different ballpark of supercarness again.

I could see myself doing a trans-europe tour in a TTRS, I could see myself going to Edinburgh in the R8. But if I had a Gallardo... I'd probably just look at it the whole time :roll:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I didnt manage to get out in either car today, but have booked the RS for tomorrow.

The guy I dealt with today had a totally different opinion to the dealer I dealt with yesterday. In fact, it was as if he was trying to steer me down the RS route? :? He said that if offered the choice of the two as a daily car, he would choose the RS, but if someone offered him one for a weekend, without doubt it would be the R8.

By Tuesday evening, things should be clearer for me, which way I am going to go. Talking to friends and family, they all think I will end up with the R8, they feel (as others have said) the RS wouldn't feel different enough and they know its the R8 that my heart is set on.

P.S. Nothing personal about the Nissan, each to there own, but I know the guy at work has had it back at the garage a few times now. I also think its rather big and fugly compared to the TT and especially the R8, but thats my opinion. We are all different, the world would be rather boring if we all liked the same.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

wja96 said:


> I have had a TTRS and an R8 V8 for a couple of days each and the problem with both of them is that actually, you can't use the extra performance on public roads.


Sorry for going Off Topic but do you mind if I ask more about how you got them both for couple of days? Was this through Audi?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

hope88 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a TTRS and an R8 V8 for a couple of days each and the problem with both of them is that actually, you can't use the extra performance on public roads.
> ...


I would be very interested to know this also, as I am not getting very far with my attempt :lol:

I test drove the RS at lunchtime and I was very impressed, the sound is fantastic! I could happily buy one of them right now, but now I am not sure if its enough of a change - as others have said. I will see how the R8 fairs tomorrow, not sure I am going to sleep tonight! :lol:

One of my brothers suggested that if I like the R8, I get one just to get it out of my system, if in 6 months or 12 months I feel I made the wrong choice I chop it in for a second hand RS. As he said, it would be easier to do it that way, rather than try to change up to an R8 from the RS.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> Well I didnt manage to get out in either car today, but have booked the RS for tomorrow.
> 
> The guy I dealt with today had a totally different opinion to the dealer I dealt with yesterday. In fact, it was as if he was trying to steer me down the RS route? :? He said that if offered the choice of the two as a daily car, he would choose the RS, but if someone offered him one for a weekend, without doubt it would be the R8.
> 
> ...


Couldn't take such things personally 

The GT-R is a very reliable car (more so than Audi's & BMW's in my experience), however no car is perfect & your pal at work is likely a bit of an exception.

They are big & not the best looking car in the world, but it's function over form with the GT-R. Most pretty cars look far better than they perform, the GT-R is indeed the opposite. Bear in mind when it comes to looks, the R8 V8 is in essence a B7 RS4 in prettier clothes, in much the same way the TT is a Golf in a nicer frock. For looks the R8 wins over the TTRS hands down, but the R8 would struggle to match it's performance & of course the TTRS is alot cheaper to buy, own & run.

It's a nice choice as either car will be fantastic 8)


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

hope88 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a TTRS and an R8 V8 for a couple of days each and the problem with both of them is that actually, you can't use the extra performance on public roads.
> ...


Basically, my local dealers know I'm a serious buyer. I've had 8 cars from them in 5 years and I've traded in some very expensive cars in the process. They also know where I live!

They weigh you up basically. If you're wearing the right things and driving the right car they will let you borrow the demo cars for a weekend. If they think you're a joyrider then they won't.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> The GT-R is a very reliable car (more so than Audi's & BMW's in my experience), however no car is perfect & your pal at work is likely a bit of an exception.8)


Is it true the routine servicing is VERY expensive?

I used to run a Mitsubishi Galant VR4 (oil change every 4500 miles, expensive oil change every 9000 miles, ludicrously expensive transmission oil change every 27,000 miles) so I think I know what expensive is, but I've heard figures upward of £3000/year for servicing. Does that sound realistic?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

wja96 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The GT-R is a very reliable car (more so than Audi's & BMW's in my experience), however no car is perfect & your pal at work is likely a bit of an exception.8)
> ...


Not cheap but not expensive given the competition.

On the current (new MY11/12 model), servicing is every 9K miles or 12mths. A Nissan service package is available for 3 years IIRC at £499 for buyers of new cars so i'd call that pretty cheap.

Previous model years (including my MY10) are every 6K miles or 6mths which is a bit of a chore. Prices go in a 3 stage cycle, so 1st service is around £180, 2nd around £300 & 3rd around £600, so basically a grand over 18mths/18K miles.

This cost can be reduced by about 40% if opting to use a Specialist such as Litchfields for servicing rather than the HPC's.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's very reasonable actually, even the older cars.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

wja96 said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > wja96 said:
> ...


Ah I see... I've bought 3 Audis in around 6 months but all from different dealers


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I have just driven a V8 auto, fantastic fun again, but somehow I think the RS actually gave me a bigger smile :? I dont know if its because I am used to driving a TT, so it all felt natural, with the R8 I was a bit more cautious - I think if I owned one I would carry on driving it like that, where as the TT I would be more carefree.

I have asked to drive a manual R8 now and they are bringing a Spyder over for me to drive - glad the weather looks good for tomorrow! I did feel like the footwell was pretty cramped in the R8, so it will be interesting to see how the manual works with three pedals in the confined space, I think I might struggle with my size 10's at the pedals.

My heart still says R8, but my head is thinking RS... :?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd go R8, RS doesn't have the same sense of occasion when you drive it. Personally if I was going for a small fast Coupe I'd go for the BMW 1M before the TTRS


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

go for the r8, if some 6-12 months you think it doesn't suit, sell it which should be less depreciation compared to selling a newer RSTT, then pick up a pre registered TTRS, or go for a change a S5 and save some money in the time being


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, I am going with my heart and getting an R8 

Having driven the manual yesterday, it totally changed the car for me, the auto box is awful. It was rather nice driving the spyder, lots of looks, but sadly it is out of my price range - even though the sales man try to convince me the £1300 a month PCP payment wasn't too bad!

They seem to be hell bent on getting me to buy a car more expensive than I was originally looking for, going through the PCP payments saying - but its only this a month.. Yesterday he even told me that he had found a brand new one and they would do me a massive discount on it, coming in at £1100 a month. Also, they haven't mentioned a trade in price for mine yet, I asked about that and he simply said - oh we will worry about that later? What do you guys think I should get for an 07 plate roadster on 35k miles, in good condition?

As soon as they find one in the right colour and the right price, I will be making the change. I keep telling them I am not in a hurry, its about the right car at the end of the day. he said if I wanted silver I could have it yesterday, but I am holding out for the daytona grey, I am spending a lot of money and it has to be the one I want.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Good man!

and maybe £16.5K for yours private; less for trade (although I could be way off the mark as prices seem to be all over the place at the moment.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Good man!
> 
> and maybe £16.5K for yours private; less for trade (although I could be way off the mark as prices seem to be all over the place at the moment.


Cheers 

I was hoping to get at least £15k trading in and I think against an R8 I should get it? My dad reckons I should push for £16k, worth chancing my arm I guess. From the second hand ones I have seen at the dealers, I am sure they could put it up for £17k to £18k.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was offered something ludicrous like £30K for my mega-miles 10 plate TDi against a 3 year old R8 (admittedly in a horrid colour), so I would push VERY hard for a big discount or a very high trade-in value.

R8's are not selling especially well, so be as rude as you like, the salesman will only respect you more if you drive a hard deal.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

something like this:
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3134597.htm


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

wja96 said:


> I was offered something ludicrous like £30K for my mega-miles 10 plate TDi against a 3 year old R8 (admittedly in a horrid colour), so I would push VERY hard for a big discount or a very high trade-in value.
> 
> R8's are not selling especially well, so be as rude as you like, the salesman will only respect you more if you drive a hard deal.


Interesting, thanks for the tip  I get the feeling they think I am a pushover, I am letting them have there way for now, but when it comes to numbers I won't be rolled over.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

p1tse said:


> something like this:
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3134597.htm


Shhhhhhhhhhh.... That is one I have my eye on :lol:

If it was in an Audi dealer, I would buy that right now. The colour of the exterior and the interior are exactly what I am looking for. I dont suppose anyone knows how much an Audi Warranty would be to buy for an R8? I would defo buy one, if I wasn't buying from an Audi dealer.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

My local dealer is now in the process of trying to buy the one from that ad 

I know I will pay more for it, but it will go through the workshop and have everything checked. This means I will have the peace of mind knowing that nothing will need replacing within the few months of ownership and also the back up of Audi warranty.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is this one not a better option?

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3228516.htm


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

There is something not right about that ad, have seen it on eBay and it keeps saying price reduced?

I heard back from the Birmingham dealer, I had messaged him before speaking to mine. I asked about the warranty that came with the car and almost fell off my chair at the response. 3 months with a £1000 limit! :lol: I have been given a better warranty with a Ford Galaxy I have just bought, thats just ridiculous cover to offer on a car like that.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade_76 said:


> There is something not right about that ad, have seen it on eBay and it keeps saying price reduced?
> 
> I heard back from the Birmingham dealer, I had messaged him before speaking to mine. I asked about the warranty that came with the car and almost fell off my chair at the response. 3 months with a £1000 limit! :lol: I have been given a better warranty with a Ford Galaxy I have just bought, thats just ridiculous cover to offer on a car like that.


Unless buying from Audi that's the sort of thing you should expect  It is VERY costly to repair the R8 if anything goes wrong.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

p1tse said:


> something like this:
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3134597.htm


I wouldn't say no to that, and its got one of Charlies shift gates fitted :lol: :lol:

Seriously tempting

Joe


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Test drive a V8 efore you buy. Mate has one and its slow as ****** Sounds beauitful with a miltek on it, but its too loud and too slow for the price.

If your a fellow biker you would have to look at a GTR35 too.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> Test drive a V8 efore you buy. Mate has one and its slow as ****** Sounds beauitful with a miltek on it, but its too loud and too slow for the price.
> 
> If your a fellow biker you would have to look at a GTR35 too.


I've test driven a few this week, doesnt feel slow to me.. I won't be doing track days, so i think the V8 has more than enough for UK roads to be honest. With the R8, its about the look for me, I simply love it - I fell in love with it when I first saw the pics leaked.

GTR is all about the speed, fantastic car for that, but to me, its fugly.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm going to view an R8 this weekend, slightly worried by the dealer telling me the car was having its checks this week and that it wouldnt be ready as 'they needed to replace a panel' that they couldnt get in until next week.. He then calls me back to say the Dealer top bod had been involved and told them that the car would be ready for Saturday when i want to view it :lol: It has left me thinking, what panel are they replacing? Why would a panel need replacing? Has it been hit?..

Another comment, that left me confused at first, but they are going to replace 'friction fittings', by this I believe he is saying it will have new brakes?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Blade_76 said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > something like this:
> ...


What happened with this one? No good?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

SAJ77 said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


I was going to view it until he told me about the joke of a warranty they are offering with it - 3 months and £1000 claim limit! :lol:

For just a few k more, I can get one from an Audi Dealer with lower mileage and newer plate, which will come with one years full warranty, spending this amount of cash on a car, I want to be sure I have good back up. I have asked a number of Audi dealers (and customer service via the web site) about purchasing Audi warranty for a car I have not bought from a main dealer, but I haven't been able to get a straight answer of yes or no, or how much it would cost to do.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I see mate, don't blame you for pulling out - looks awesome though!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You could get a third party warranty?

But bugger me, a grand a month for a car. I know the term is a lot shorter, but I don't think I could ever bring myself to pay more on a car than my mortgage!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Dash said:


> You could get a third party warranty?
> 
> But bugger me, a grand a month for a car. I know the term is a lot shorter, but I don't think I could ever bring myself to pay more on a car than my mortgage!


Huh? Grand a month? I think you are getting confused, the £1000 is a limit on any claim you can make on the warranty? Anything that could go wrong on an R8 is bound to cost more then that, hence the reason I wont touch the car with a barge pole.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Blade_76 said:


> Yesterday he even told me that he had found a brand new one and they would do me a massive discount on it, coming in at £1100 a month.


It was that bit I was referring to.

I thought most of the R8 was components from other cars, so it shouldn't cost *that* much more than any over Audi - unless you're looking at a new engine or such.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I got one :twisted:

Went to look at one yesterday and managed to hold out for a good deal, all in all very happy! 8)


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice one mate  Remember to post some pics up soon!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

hope88 said:


> Nice one mate  Remember to post some pics up soon!


Thanks 

I'm not picking it up for a couple of weeks, but I will get some pics up as soon as I have it.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations  I'm a bit jealous get some pics up when you've collected it 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> I got one :twisted:
> 
> Went to look at one yesterday and managed to hold out for a good deal, all in all very happy! 8)


What did you get? R8 V8?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Blade_76 said:


> I got one :twisted:
> 
> Went to look at one yesterday and managed to hold out for a good deal, all in all very happy! 8)


awesome
well done

was going to say this looked good
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3303177.htm


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

andyTT180 said:


> Congratulations  I'm a bit jealous get some pics up when you've collected it 8)


Cheers


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > I got one :twisted:
> ...


Yeah, went for the R8 V8 in the end, tho the RS really did run it close.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

p1tse said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > I got one :twisted:
> ...


Cheers 

I spotted this one on Thursday, mileage and price really good.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

<<<<<< Have managed to get a small pic up for my avatar. Will try and get a larger shot soon.

Slightly bigger shot below now... Will make up an album when I get it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stunning! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Congrats mate - just been reading this thread with interest.

I bet the waiting is killing you?!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice colour!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks very nice.

Enjoy it.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade_76 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Blade_76 said:
> ...


Tbh mate, if I can afford the R8 I would go for it everytime rather the TTRS! They are both world's apart! Realyl jealous mate but I am working hard hopefully will be in your position in a few years too


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the messages  It was the colour I have been holding out for and really glad I didn't give into temptation and get a silver or white one, as they were easier to find.

It would be fair to say, I am pretty excited about getting it, but hand on heart I know I will miss my TT. Its been a fab car for the last 4 years, never missed a beat. The TT really does have something special about it, I wouldn't be surprised if I were to return to the fold again at some point in the future.

Trying to find a decent forum for the R8, well one for UK based owners anyway.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Picking her up a week Saturday, I just hope its not snowing :lol:

Any suggestions on how to make the time go by a bit quicker?.. :roll:


----------



## gee31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Blade_76 said:



> Picking her up a week Saturday, I just hope its not snowing :lol:


Thats awesome... You are gonna have a blast... Dare I say it on a Audi forum but if you had the cash for a R8 did you consider some of its competitors (non Audi)?



Blade_76 said:


> Any suggestions on how to make the time go by a bit quicker?.. :roll:


Go to sleep and set your alarm for Saturday... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well its been a long week, but tomorrow morning I pick up my new car 

Not sure I will sleep tonight, this is worse than being a kid at Christmas! Will post up some pics as soon as I can.


----------

